# New High Speed train for Chicago to Detroit



## panchro-press (Feb 10, 2012)

I may be missing it, somehow; but I'm very surprised that there isn't a discussion about the big dollars Amtrack has received for a Chicago to Detroit high speed train.

Dave

-30-


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 10, 2012)

panchro-press said:


> I may be missing it, somehow; but I'm very surprised that there isn't a discussion about the big dollars Amtrack has received for a Chicago to Detroit high speed train.
> 
> Dave
> 
> -30-




Do you have any source to prove your statement?

There is a discussion about Amtrak's new funding for track upgrades in the area. I have not heard about an actual new high-speed line CHI-DET.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 10, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> panchro-press said:
> 
> 
> > I may be missing it, somehow; but I'm very surprised that there isn't a discussion about the big dollars Amtrack has received for a Chicago to Detroit high speed train.
> ...


Maybe he's trying to say that they've received "-30-" dollars? Maybe the OP mailed it to Amtrak but then *Karen Samford* got hold of it before Amtrak could report the good news?


----------



## panchro-press (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's what I have

http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D9R60Q880.htm

-30-


----------



## jis (Feb 10, 2012)

What is there to discuss beyond what has been discussed here already?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 10, 2012)

I thought HSR started at 200MPH or so these days?


----------



## panchro-press (Feb 10, 2012)

Jeeze, you guys are rough!

It's a new train, speed notwithstanding.

At least I didn't make it up.

30-


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey, don't take it too hard. We're a pretty cynical bunch at this point. Or maybe that's just me. :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Feb 10, 2012)

panchro-press said:


> Jeeze, you guys are rough!
> 
> It's a new train, speed notwithstanding.
> 
> ...


Technically it is improvements for an already existing train; not a new train. Currently about 1/3rd of the route between Detroit & Chicago runs at 110 MPH. That money and the purchase of the tracks from Norfolk Southern will allow about 3/4ths of that run to now be made at 110 MPH. It's still the same tracks that the Wolverines use today, only instead of NS owning & operating them, it will now be Amtrak.

Regardless, it is a very good thing for Michigan and for rail in general!


----------



## George Harris (Feb 11, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> I thought HSR started at 200MPH or so these days?


200 km/h = 125 mph


----------

